# Poorboys Any Good ???



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Thinking of buying some Blackhole, any body used it before ??


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, it was flavour of the month for a while on detailing world...what are you looking to achieve and how are you planning to use it, by hand or machine? I did my TT by hand and in my view it gives a better shine than Autoglym SRP that I'd used before, but doesn't hide/fill swirls quite as well, it smells nice (!) and is easy to apply and remove...I've put Collinite 476 and Meguiar's NXT wax over the top and been pleased with both results.

I find polish and wax are like tyres...what suits some people are hated/dismissed by others, it's a personal choice of what suits you, but at the end of the day Blackhole isn't that expensive so go for it!

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I've just ordered a bottle, I'll be doing it by hand.
I'll have a go on the wife's black Astra first, hasn't been done since last year so should come up nice.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used it with a DA and also by hand, I think it gives good depth to the colour on black cars, can also mask some minor swirls for a while as it has filler in it. Overall, it's a good product to have in the cupboard


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats good to know, cheers. :wink:


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

Used blackhole and got impressive results. Then I used prima amigo after loads of recommendation from autogeeks and WOW. Looked like my paint was still wet. Must have imo


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Poorboys black hole is my go to glaze on my Raven black TT. It really does lend itself very nicely to darker colours as that's what it was formulated for. Complete with a good quality carnauba wax for protection and it really does give that 'deep' shine you're after


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Just applied the black hole to my amulet red tt followed by poorboys canuba wax and wow...very happy with te results !!


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's the results


----------



## Audi Blip (Jan 12, 2013)




----------

